# DIY screw-up! Info needed please



## StephenE (8/4/20)

Morning all,

So I decided to mix some one-shots this morning as my stock was getting low.

I use a scale and those tomato sauce bottles for my VG/PG. Anyway, the VG was getting low, about half of 600ml and I grabbed a bottle from the cupboard and refilled it.

Then when I was almost finished, I needed more PG and realized that I filled the VG bottle with PG!!

I can't really remember when I filled it but I reckon most of my mixes today are going to be 70PG/30VG!!

Can I vape this? How do I fix it if possible?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## RichJB (8/4/20)

If you have more of the one-shot, mix another batch of the same size with only VG. Pour the two batches into one larger bottle, shake a bit and you're good to go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StephenE (8/4/20)

RichJB said:


> If you have more of the one-shot, mix another batch of the same size with only VG. Pour the two batches into one larger bottle, shake a bit and you're good to go.


 Ermmm.... yes, thanks. There lies the problem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/4/20)

StephenE said:


> Ermmm.... yes, thanks. There lies the problem!


Ramp up the nicotine and vape it in an MTL tank? Most MTL liquids are around 50/50 anyway.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (8/4/20)

StephenE said:


> Ermmm.... yes, thanks. There lies the problem!


For now MTL or low powered DL vape. You might need to buck up the nic to do this,but first try it with one of your mixes to see if it can work for you,
The other thing you can try is to try and change it is to add VG 60/40, -50/50 ,but that will mess with your flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (8/4/20)

BTW, the concept I outlined above can be applied to most DIY mess-ups: make another batch of the same size, compensate for your error in the second batch, combine the two batches into a larger bottle. For example, you were only supposed to add 0.5% of flavour X to your mix but you misread or poured too much and added 1%. Make a second batch and compensate by not adding flavour X at all. Your two batches were each supposed to have 0.5% of the flavour. Having 1% of the flavour in batch 1 (your mistake) and 0% of the flavour in batch 2 (compensating for the mistake) gives you the right amount of the flavour once you combine the two batches together into a large bottle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StephenE (8/4/20)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I’m going to give them a go in a day or two. I will probably have to set up some single coil tanks but it should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (8/4/20)

StephenE said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I’m going to give them a go in a day or two. I will probably have to set up some single coil tanks but it should be interesting.


Me thinks it's the corona mindset...

70% alcohol for sanitizer
70% PG for vape juice.. 

This is gonna be ouch on the throat and chest if you don't do MTL 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marnu (10/4/20)

Assuming you don't have more of the one shot (reading between the lines), you could do something similar to what @RichJB suggested above, but instead cook up a recipe of your own making, in 100% VG

Maybe one that emulates the one shot, or one that complements it. 
While this means you're not getting the exact flavour of the one shot, at least you're not pouring it all down the drain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

